# Walker Knotmaster log? anyone seen one for sale recently?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sold a Walker Knotmaster Giant for about $1000.00 a long time ago when I wasn't sailing. Now that I'm back in the hobby of collecting strange and useful nautical items, I could kick myself in the junk for selling it. 

Now I'm looking for another one. Anyone know of a good place besides egay to find one? I hate that website.


thanks,


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sapperwhite posted photos of his a couple of weeks ago. He'd be the captain to ask.

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showgallery.php/cat/581


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

E-bay is a good place to look for a log. But are you sure you want the Knotmaster? The Walker MK IV is a better log and without question more accurate. Also it’s less likely to have the fish eaten by passing critters.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Happened to notice they had an old log at Minney's last time I was in, didn't look closely enough at it to tell what kind, give them a call.
http://www.minneysyachtsurplus.com/surplus.html


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Tartan34C said:


> But are you sure you want the Knotmaster? The Walker MK IV is a better log and without question more accurate. Also it's less likely to have the fish eaten by passing critters.


Why is that?

I see so many on ebya, the Knotmaster, Mk III, KDO, KDS, Trident, Cherub, Excelsior, etc. Is there a place to find descriptions of the differences?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a Seamaster III cathode log on my old boat. It still works perfectly, and it's from 1974. I scavenged one from the garbage at the club in case I ever have to do emergency surgery!


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert,

I have a Walker log Mark IV in excellent condition. Original owner. Might be talked into selling it. 

If you're interested, shoot an email to me: bill at wdsg dot com 

with your tel number, and we'll talk.

Bill


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

These guys may have something you are looking for:
http://www.landandseacollection.com/

http://www.antiquesofthesea.com/

Also give Robert White Instruments a call, they helped me track down one of mine:
http://www.robertwhite.com/


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Landfall Navigation in Stamford Ct has a second hand one (or did last time I was by the store) for sale. www.landfallnavigation.com 800 941 2219


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Also try here. They didn't have what I needed at the time I was looking, but that may have changed.

http://www.chinaseatrading.com/


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Trekka said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I see so many on ebya, the Knotmaster, Mk III, KDO, KDS, Trident, Cherub, Excelsior, etc. Is there a place to find descriptions of the differences?


Trekka,
The short story is that the Trident and Cherub are large logs designed for ships. They both use the Cherub style fish which is very large at 15" long and are intended to be mounted 20 to 30 feet above the water. The Trident is the larger of the two and uses an external flywheel which is 11": in diameter. The storage box for the Cherub is 19" X 11" X 6" and the storage box for the Trident is 20" X 12" X 9" so you can see they are major pieces of equipment.

The Knotmaster and Excelsior are intended for smaller boats and the fish for the Excelsior series is 11" long and the fish for the Knotmaster types are only 5" long. The Knotmaster series includes the KDO and KDS MK IIIA logs with the difference being a electric pick up in the KDO so the log can be read in the wheelhouse. The Excelsior series includes the MK IV and MK III and they both use the 11" fish. The difference is one has a right angle head and is easer to read. The box for the Excelsior is 15" X 7" X 5.5" and the box for the Knotmaster is only 12.5" X 6.75" X 6" so you can see they are much smaller logs and are both practical to store and use on a small boat.

The Cherub and Trident are both only available in a taffrail mount while both the Knotmaster and Excelsior are available in sling mount and taffrail mount versions.

I like the MK IV sling mount log because of the versatility that type of mount offers and the larger fish means greater accuracy. The Knotmaster has a 5" fish instead of the 11" the Excelsior uses and anything can interfere with it. A small piece of seaweed and the Knotmaster is out of action while the 11" fish on the Excelsior just shrugs things like that off.

The Cherub III
www.offsoundings.info/cherub-III.jpg

The Trident
www.offsoundings.info/trident.jpg

The difference between the KDS MK IIIA and the MK IV Excelsior
www.offsoundings.info/kds-mk-iv.jpg

All the fish together so you can see the size difference
www.offsoundings.info/fish.jpg

Some of the pictures have a yardstick included for reference
Hope some of this helps,
Robert Gainer


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

There are different options out there too. Lionel, the toy train maker, had produced a few different logs too. I don't know of the quality or accuracy of those units though.

One of the coolest things I've seen was a walker depth sounder. It had an impeller that engaged when dropping down, but the disengaged when being hauled back up. The dials where right on the unit and ticked away while descending. I only ever saw one, and it was $$$$. Very cool though.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

In my search for the walker depth sounder i came across this link:
http://www.westsea.com/tsg3/catlocker/cat03chart.htm


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Sapperwhite,
Did Lionel make anything other then the TTL log on a government contract? A nice log but designed for ships and a very poor mounting system if used on a yacht. Also the fish are hard to come by so it’s an expensive log to run. I think given everything I think it’s a good display but I wouldn’t want to use one. They are lots of other logs available in addition to the Walkers but most suffer form from one problem or another when used on a yacht. I think the only practical ones are the Walker MK IV and MK IIIA with a strong personal preference for the MK IV.
All the best,
Robert Gainer

Disclaimer,
This post expresses a personal opinion and your own mileage may vary. Other opinions may be available and be more or less valid depending on the contributors experience and skill set.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Like i said, I don't know much about the lionels, only that some existed. I also, don't know nearly as much as you about walkers. Is there anywhere to get extra fish and line weights? I would really like to have some on hand just in case.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Like i said, I don't know much about the lionels, only that some existed. I also, don't know nearly as much as you about walkers. Is there anywhere to get extra fish and line weights? I would really like to have some on hand just in case.


It's hard to find fish for the Knotmaster. The best place may be e-Bay. You can make a weight by yourself. They are not very critical so you have room to play.

To have a better chance of keeping your existing fish try keeping them painted flat black.
All the best,
Robert Gainer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow thanks for this boat-load of info!!! I'll touch back here with what I find. 

Bill, I will send you an email in the morning when I'm rested. I've been up all day and I'm pooped.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent desricption of the differences between the various Walkers. 

For a couple of years I monitored eBay for logs. I saved pictures of various Walkers as well as James Bliss and even the Lionel logs (that one really surprised me - I wondered if it had a smoke option). If anyone is interested I can post some of them on a picture sharing site.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Trekka said:


> If anyone is interested I can post some of them on a picture sharing site.


It would be great if you could do that. I would enjoy looking at them.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

*Pictures of Logs*

I have begun posting pictures of various log sets, including some sales info from eBay. (I edited the eBay copies to remove any personal info such as seller or buyer.) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602992341260/


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

After taking a very close look at the Lionel, I knew that I had seen it before. I rewatched the Pardeys storm tactics video, and there she is, the Pardeys are trailing a Lionel from their boat while rounding Cape Horn. Just some log trivia....


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Trekka said:


> I have begun posting pictures of various log sets, including some sales info from eBay. (I edited the eBay copies to remove any personal info such as seller or buyer.) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602992341260/


Nice. Do you have more.
All the best,
Bob


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad you like them. If you wish you may add comments.

Just posted some pix of the Excelsior IV logs.

Cherub set will be next.

All at same address:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602992341260/


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

*Collection of Logs for viewing*

I have now finished uploading pictures of logs I saw for sale on eBay over the last few years. Tonights upload batch includes the Walker "Cherub III" the "Trident" and some examples of the "Knotmaster" logs. Previous uploads included Lionel, GE, John Bliss, and Walker Excelsior logs.

All may be found at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602992341260/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Knotmaster Log*

I have a Knotmaster Log, complete in the box. Even the oil is in the box. Label reads as follows: Walker's "Knotmaster" Log Made in England by Thos. Walker & Son Ltd., 58, Oxford Street, Birmingham, B5 5NX


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome Gmcghype, here are some pics of my complete Walker, and an extra main unit. http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showgallery.php/cat/581

The "B5 5NX" is the serial number I believe. Mine has the number ingraved on the main unit and on the label on the box. I don't have mine in front of me right now, but I'll post its number when I get home to the boat in the morning.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cherub Mk.II*

 Thanks Sapperwhite for directing me here.

I don't own a boat but I used to work on a very old vessel built in Newport News. I was a Deck Cadet for 2 years.

I have a very old Thomas Walker Cherub log, Mark II that is. But on the face, it's got Dutch wordings of 'milj' (think it's 'mile' in English). Maybe modified, or copied version of the original - I don't know. I was wondering whether any of you guys has any info on this?? I can post up some photos of it soon. Someone on the ship wanted to throw it away, but I took it when I was discharged after finishing my contract.

I also have an old ships clock dated 1942 and has 'U.S Maritime Commission' written on it. Someone wanted to throw it away too. Believe me, it's a very old ship, it has still the original 1914 compass binnacle on it! Interesting ship! But yeah,..about the log. Let me know if anything comes up. I just want to trace its history and the market price for it if I do sell it. Thanks guys!

By the way, I only have the log, no line and 'spinner'.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lancer28 said:


> I sold a Walker Knotmaster Giant for about $1000.00 a long time ago when I wasn't sailing. Now that I'm back in the hobby of collecting strange and useful nautical items, I could kick myself in the junk for selling it.
> 
> Now I'm looking for another one. Anyone know of a good place besides egay to find one? I hate that website.
> 
> thanks,


Lancer,
There actually is what appears to be a nice Knotmaster listed on Ebay now. No reserve and starting at $100 with no bids at the moment. I don't know anything about them but was thinking of tossing in a bid if noone else does.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Trekka said:


> I have now finished uploading pictures of logs I saw for sale on eBay over the last few years. Tonights upload batch includes the Walker "Cherub III" the "Trident" and some examples of the "Knotmaster" logs. Previous uploads included Lionel, GE, John Bliss, and Walker Excelsior logs.
> 
> All may be found at:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602992341260/


Trek,
I was thinking of putting a Trident instrument head on my boat purely as decoration. There's one on ebay listed at $300. I don't have a clue if they are easy to find and if that's a fair price. Any thoughts you can share with me? Again, I'm not looking for a functional unit.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

hammer said:


> .....I have a very old Thomas Walker Cherub log, Mark II that is. But on the face, it's got Dutch wordings of 'milj' (think it's 'mile' in English).....


Mijl is Dutch for mile.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

teshannon said:


> I was thinking of putting a Trident instrument head on my boat purely as decoration. There's one on ebay listed at $300. I don't have a clue if they are easy to find and if that's a fair price. Any thoughts you can share with me? Again, I'm not looking for a functional unit.


I don't see it, must have ended already. Sounds high to me. There are some current listings that are outrageous, as they are being sold as "collectible antiques". Set yourself a watched search in the boat parts section and be patient. You'll find one at a good price.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Trekka,
It's gone because I did buy it. Probably overpaid but it was a nice one with a porcelin face and I have no patience. The Knotmaster is still there at $100 with no bids if you're interested.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone still looking for a Walker log? I noticed one in a local chandlery yesterday and can investigate for anyone interested.

PM me if so.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I bought what appears to be a real nice Knotmaster log on Ebay today. Although it appears to be complete I'm not sure if it has an owners manual. If it is lacking the manual does anyone have a source for one? Thanks.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

teshannon said:


> I bought what appears to be a real nice Knotmaster log on Ebay today. Although it appears to be complete I'm not sure if it has an owners manual. If it is lacking the manual does anyone have a source for one? Thanks.


I have a Knotmaster manual that I can photocopy for you.

Robert White Instuments might have one:
http://www.robertwhite.com/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> I have a Knotmaster manual that I can photocopy for you.
> 
> Robert White Instuments might have one:
> http://www.robertwhite.com/


Sapper,
Thanks for the offer. Let me see if I can come up with one, maybe even on line, before you go to that trouble. It may even have one but it didn't appear in the photos. I'll PM you if all else fails and thanks again.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

No problem. I didn't know if you wanted the authentic manual, or just the info within (in which case a photo copy is all you need). Let me know by PM or posting here.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I have the Walker Knotmaster KDO and KDS Mk3A manual in pdf format if anybody needs it. Just PM me and I'll send it on its way. Its the same manual that is pictured in my Walker photo gallery.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Knotmaster log for sale*

I have got one which has never been used. It is in the original box with plastic still on parts inside the box, are you interested in buying it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jaine said:


> I have got one which has never been used. It is in the original box with plastic still on parts inside the box, are you interested in buying it?


Jaine,
Got mine on ebay recently.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*knotmaster log*

Send me your email address and I will send you photos of the one I have for sale,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*"Knotmaster Log" like new in box.*

My brother is/was a sailor. His vision is suffering and he asked me to sell his Walker's Knotmaster Log in it's pine box with all the accessories. I'm researching values and won't give it away, but will find it a proper place. If there is no interest here, is eBay the best outlet? I will have to find a place/outlet for his semi exotic ship/boat models as well. I know my racecars, but not watercraft.


----------



## angusglover (Jun 13, 2009)

*Knotmaster*

I have one for sale at the minute...contact me if you want it!

I also have a couple of old Seafarer depth sounders... ;-)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sail a 48 foot 106 year old schooner in England. Two weeks ago returning from Scotland we lost the fish off a Walkers Excelsior Mk 11 log. Does anyone know if the fish off an excelsior Mk 1V log is the same as they are a lot more common. Yours hopefully
Robert


----------



## johnerolfe (May 4, 2010)

*Knotmaster Log*

I have a Walkers Knotmaster Log Mk 111 A if you are interested.
Phone 07778 054458


----------



## Moacyr (Aug 16, 2010)

*Walker's "KNOTMASTER" - LOG. K.D.O - Mark III - A*

I've got a complete Knotmaster Log set NEVER USED, brand new. Anyone still looking for one to buy? Or do you know anyone who could be interested?


----------



## Moacyr (Aug 16, 2010)

*More pictures*

Anyone interested? Do you guyz know where I can offer this?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ebay or craigslist.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

What a cool item. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I believe Minney's Yacht Surplus has these from time to time.


----------



## Moacyr (Aug 16, 2010)

US$ 1.100,00 plus mail costs


----------



## BethED (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a taff rail log with spinners for the educational tallship "Spirit of South Carolina." Perferably donated.

"Spirit of South Carolina" is a 140’ tall ship operated by the South Carolina Maritime Foundation. (see www dot scmaritime dot org) Our mission is to creation opportunities for life-changing experiences resulting in leaders for tomorrow’s communities. We do this by offering day and overnight programs to students ages 11-19. During one of our signature programs, Spirit Ocean Adventure, high school students become active members of the ship’s crew, immersed in all aspects of shipboard life. Students stand watch, navigate and ultimately assume command of "Spirit of South Carolina." Traditional navigation is emphasized with modern electronic navigation taking a secondary role. Students learn how to plot a dead reckoned position and how to plan a compass and sailing course. Having a taff rail log is vital for teaching traditional dead reckoning.

South Carolina Maritime Foundation is a public nonprofit 501(c)(3).

Thanks,
Beth D
mate, "Spirit of SC"
spiritofsc at gmail dot com


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

I saw some recently at Bacon's in Annapolis, MD. They are a company that brokers used sails and equipment.

Bacon Sails & Marine Supplies

Bacon Sails & Marine Supplies
116 Legion Avenue
Annapolis, MD 21401 
(410) 263-4880


----------



## crossfire (Jul 16, 2011)

*Knotmaster*

Hi Robert.....I don't know if its much help to you as i live in Australia. But I have a Walkers Knotmaster Log. Its in its original wooden box with all accessories and instructions. Its a Mark 111 A. It has never been used..

My husband used to build sailboats and i have quite a few things i'd like to sell. ie: winches ..Tamaya Digital Navigation Computer(still in original packageing and in it wooden box..unused).

Simulex Star Finder and Identifier . Quite a lot of other things.

a


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Unfortunately the Tamaya NC-77 had valid data only up until 1999, you could trick it to get data through 2007, but after that it isn't valid data.


----------



## jabar (Dec 8, 2011)

[I am new to this site but replying to the request for the Walker's Knotmaster Log] Yes... I have and own a WALKER'S KNOTMASTER LOG Model K.D.O that seems to be complete and in good condition. It is in the original box and and I have the original fitting and mainenance instructions.


----------



## zamba13 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Walker knotmast log and Freiberger Yacht Sextant*

FOR SALE! Walker knotmast log and Freiberger Yacht Sextant !

Freiberger Yacht Sextant, is in like NEW Condition in wooden case make offer!

Walker Knotmaster Log! Excellent Condition in wooden case!

These Items are for sale and Located in United States.

Call me and make an OFFER ! (978) 727- 2887

EMail m[email protected]

Thanks, Henry


----------



## svbeatrix (Aug 26, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> No problem. I didn't know if you wanted the authentic manual, or just the info within (in which case a photo copy is all you need). Let me know by PM or posting here.


Hi, do you still have the PDF of the Walker Log manual? I would love a copy of it, thanks.
Jeff


----------



## judge dredd (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, before his death my father had a Great Dane which I believe is a quite rare boat. I have a 'THE KNOTMASTER LOG' model K.D.L distance only thingymajig in its original box I believe complete and in goodish condition. I am willing to sell, but first I need to research the item. If anyone is interested


----------



## Capt Dale (May 17, 2015)

I have 1 in my shop for $300


----------



## Smiler2966 (11 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *"Knotmaster Log" like new in box.*
> 
> My brother is/was a sailor. His vision is suffering and he asked me to sell his Walker's Knotmaster Log in it's pine box with all the accessories. I'm researching values and won't give it away, but will find it a proper place. If there is no interest here, is eBay the best outlet? I will have to find a place/outlet for his semi exotic ship/boat models as well. I know my racecars, but not watercraft.


I have the following it has been altered to be a lamp.


----------



## Smiler2966 (11 mo ago)




----------

